# replacing a Cinder Block foundation



## HeatherCS (Mar 10, 2010)

Hi - we live in a 100 year old farm house and are having issues with our foundation. We are looking at options to repair / replace the foundation. One option has been to raise the house and redo a new foundation. We are concerned with this option as it could leave the house in worse repair after it has been placed back onto the new foundation.
Is it possible to remove one wall at a time in the foundation obviously supporting the load; and pour new footings and wall then letting it set and then move to the next wall?
I would like to hear what people think of this option.
Thanks

Heather


----------



## Wuzzat? (Mar 10, 2010)

HeatherCS said:


> One option has been to raise the house and redo a new foundation.
> 
> Is it possible to remove one wall at a time in the foundation obviously supporting the load; and pour new footings and wall then letting it set and then move to the next wall?


Post photos of the underside of the house.


----------



## itsreallyconc (Mar 10, 2010)

replaced our laid-up stone walls ( no footer ) under an 1865 main house w/4 addns,,, never thought about 1 wall at a time, tho,,, just jack'd the house up 1/2" & did it,,, was a BIG help 2 of my friends own'd house moving companies, tho  :trophy:

the problem i see w/1 wall at a time's ' racking ' the structure !


----------

